# Shallow Water Cat prop - Turbo OS1



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

We've had the chance to test the Turbo OS1 now on some of the shallow water hulls. We have specifically tested on SCB Recon, 21' Shoalwater Cat, and 23' Shoalwater cat.

It has worked great on all 3. It basically performs very similar to a Merc Bravo 1 but is available in pitches from 15"-25". For all those boats running less than 22" pitch props looking for Bravo like performance, here it is!

And in a prop that costs $450 and is thicker to hold up better. Hole shot and mid-range has been exceptional (better than expected) and top end has been right in line with Bravo.

We are trying to keep 17", 19", and 21" pitches in stock. 

Try before you buy...


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there any particular reason you haven't tried it on a Haynie 23' Cat yet, compared with those other three cats?

What was the best performance pitch for the Shoalwater 23'?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd be interested in one for my 23 shoal-cat but I'm not close by you to try one.. 
What numbers are you getting for this set up?


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

rsparker67 said:


> I'd be interested in one for my 23 shoal-cat but I'm not close by you to try one..
> What numbers are you getting for this set up?


23 Shoalwater Cat 250 Pro XS

21 pitch 5700 rpm ran 57 mph
Really good hole shot


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> 23 Shoalwater Cat 250 Pro XS
> 
> 21 pitch 5700 rpm ran 57 mph
> Really good hole shot


Have you ran a 22 bravo? If so what rpm could you spin it?

Trying to see how they run size wise, like the other turbo props seem bigger than they are labeled.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't run on Haynie only because haven't had the opportunity. 

He was running a 24 bravo as hit rev limiter with 22. The 21 os1 was within 1mph of 24 bravo and much better hole shot. It's thicker bladed too. Os1 is not going to be the fastest prop possible but is close and great at all else. 

I'll ship one to try if serious about buying as long as the above described performance is true.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I ran the 21 os1 right after 22 bravo on recon. Hole shot close to same, speed basically same, rpm up 150 with 21 os1 (diff results than he saw on shoalwater). It works good as the 22 bravo is a tad big. I like keeping the motor spinning 6k rpm at wot. 

I think the real value of the os1 is for those boats that can't quite sling the bravo. Like those running rev 4 - os1 performs much better IMO on these shallow water hulls.


----------



## Will-KD (Sep 23, 2012)

wondering if you can get one for a suzuki 250ss .


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in Corpus if somebody wants to run mine.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Will-KD said:


> wondering if you can get one for a suzuki 250ss .


Yes - the prop is merc style hub. I have hub kits for Suzuki in stock and have sold multiple turbos to boats with Suzuki.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

rsparker67 said:


> I'd be interested in one for my 23 shoal-cat but I'm not close by you to try one..
> What numbers are you getting for this set up?


I guess I should have said what motor I have... 250 Sho


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> 23 Shoalwater Cat 250 Pro XS
> 
> 21 pitch 5700 rpm ran 57 mph
> Really good hole shot


My dad is running a powertech version of the bravo 21p. He's turning 6100rpm 59.2mph he lost a lot of pitch at 55hrs so he went to a 22P we will see what this one does.

23' cat/ 250 Pro XS. /w raised console.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

What about the turbo fx4 looking at one for a 115 2stk yamaha


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

Bravo 1 22p on a 23 shoalwater cat raised console with a Honda 250 (2:00:1 gear case) ran 52mph @ 6200rpm with a fantastic hole shot. I'd be curious to see how the OS1 runs on the Honda 250.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

What would you recommend for a 23' Shoalwater cat w/ 300hp Evinrude?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

rsparker67 said:


> I guess I should have said what motor I have... 250 Sho


21OS1 prob be a great match.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> What about the turbo fx4 looking at one for a 115 2stk yamaha


I can get any Turbo prop. I don't have any experience with that one and can't offer try before you buy as I have no use for it if you don't like. If you know what you want, I'll order and make you a good deal.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd like to try the 17 or 19, older flat bottom tran cat with a 150 vmax


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

ascalise said:


> Bravo 1 22p on a 23 shoalwater cat raised console with a Honda 250 (2:00:1 gear case) ran 52mph @ 6200rpm with a fantastic hole shot. I'd be curious to see how the OS1 runs on the Honda 250.


My experience is the OS1 performs very similar to Bravo. You don't need lower pitch because of the gear ratio. I think a 23 OS1 would likely run a tad better (because of pitch) and will take abuse better and cost less than most new bravos. I wouldn't expect a big gain in performance over Bravo though.

OT4 would run faster since you can turn the 23 but the hole shot would not be as good.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

chasentail said:


> What would you recommend for a 23' Shoalwater cat w/ 300hp Evinrude?


What is current prop and speed? My guess without more info is 21 os1. I tried a 23 ot4 on one with that motor and couldn't turn it but ran 60. I think 21 os1 would be perfect. I'm prob going to test on one soon with that motor.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Lakeandbay said:


> My dad is running a powertech version of the bravo 21p. He's turning 6100rpm 59.2mph he lost a lot of pitch at 55hrs so he went to a 22P we will see what this one does.
> 
> 23' cat/ 250 Pro XS. /w raised console.


OS1 for your Dad's Shoalwater and OT4 for your XLR8 would make both perform better!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I'd like to try the 17 or 19, older flat bottom tran cat with a 150 vmax


Say when - I've got a 17 ready to go.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Where is your shop?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Where is your shop?


My shop is about 30 miles SW of Houston - but I usually meet at water or get a prop to you to try somehow as no water close to here.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I can get any Turbo prop. I don't have any experience with that one and can't offer try before you buy as I have no use for it if you don't like. If you know what you want, I'll order and make you a good deal.


Ddo you have a 15p in the os1 to try


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> My shop is about 30 miles SW of Houston - but I usually meet at water or get a prop to you to try somehow as no water close to here.


Alright, I'll try and set something up. Trinity bay, east bay, west bay are all close within 10-30 min


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> Ddo you have a 15p in the os1 to try


I don't. I have a 17. We could try that and know pretty well from there what pitch would be right even if it is too big. I could get a 15 but haven't had much demand so far for pitches that low.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I don't. I have a 17. We could try that and know pretty well from there what pitch would be right even if it is too big. I could get a 15 but haven't had much demand so far for pitches that low.


When are you going to be around the shop I'm going to be doing a job on beard rd the rest of the week


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> OS1 for your Dad's Shoalwater and OT4 for your XLR8 would make both perform better!


I'll send you a PM when I wear mine out. Thank!!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

theyallbreak said:


> When are you going to be around the shop I'm going to be doing a job on beard rd the rest of the week


Will be in and out. Give me a call and come by.

Eric is getting recon tower tomorrow but f22 is here.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Will be in and out. Give me a call and come by.
> 
> Eric is getting recon tower tomorrow but f22 is here.


Will do


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Man I really need a new prop. Have you happened to try any of these on an SVT? I have a 200SVT with a 175HPDI and am only turning 5000 - 5100 at WOT.

OFX 17 P four blade on it now. I get great hole shot but I think the top end, or turning only 5100 max isn't right. 

Unfortunately I'm in Austin, so making a trip to test is really not very easy.

Let me know what you think.

Five


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Number_Five said:


> Man I really need a new prop. Have you happened to try any of these on an SVT? I have a 200SVT with a 175HPDI and am only turning 5000 - 5100 at WOT.
> 
> OFX 17 P four blade on it now. I get great hole shot but I think the top end, or turning only 5100 max isn't right.
> 
> ...


I think OS1 will work great. By the sounds of it - you need a 15" pitch. That prop will run 40-45 at best - are those the kinds of speed you are expecting?

Do you have somewhere to run in Austin?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can I buy a 21 from you and run it, then if I need to go up or down a size ship it back to you and swap for different pitch?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

younggun55 said:


> Can I buy a 21 from you and run it, then if I need to go up or down a size ship it back to you and swap for different pitch?


Sure! As long as it is like new - run in ICW and clean when done if need to swap. I shipped a 21 to Corpus for rsparker to test that will be there today. Maybe you and he could get together and you can try that one?

Either way, just let me know.

Josh


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Sure! As long as it is like new - run in ICW and clean when done if need to swap. I shipped a 21 to Corpus for rsparker to test that will be there today. Maybe you and he could get together and you can try that one?
> 
> Either way, just let me know.
> 
> Josh


I don't have a problem with doing that. Let me know 55 if your around the area this weekend or sooner.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> I don't have a problem with doing that. Let me know 55 if your around the area this weekend or sooner.


I just went ahead and ordered one from Josh..I'm sure it will work out for me, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

How would you compare this prop to the Rev 4?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

OffshoreChris said:


> How would you compare this prop to the Rev 4?


My experience is OS1 runs much better - much better grip and better top speed, but I've only compared back to back on 1 boat. I haven't ever seen the rev4 perform like the bravo. OS1 runs as good as bravo and comes in smaller pitches for those boats that cant spin a 22. I've personally never been a fan of the rev 4.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply, yes I can run in Austin. Lake Austin is only about 15 minutes from my house.

I'm thinking about running down to the coast in the next few weeks, but no guaranty. Not sure what way would be best. 

Do you think the 15" p would work best, or would a 16" be an option?

Thanks for everything!

Five


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I think OS1 will work great. By the sounds of it - you need a 15" pitch. That prop will run 40-45 at best - are those the kinds of speed you are expecting?
> 
> Do you have somewhere to run in Austin?


If you think a he needs a 15 I might be outa luck, my boats a 21 tran cat with a 150. I'll have to look at the prop that's on it tomorrow it's a 3 blade power tech 19 p I think. runs 52 hitting the rev limiter jacked all the way up


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Number_Five said:


> Hey thanks for the reply, yes I can run in Austin. Lake Austin is only about 15 minutes from my house.
> 
> I'm thinking about running down to the coast in the next few weeks, but no guaranty. Not sure what way would be best.
> 
> ...


Well - I have a 17 now. How about this:

I ship you the 17 to Austin. You go run it in deep water and see what you think. If you like it, you send me a check for it. If you like it but need a diff pitch, you send me a check and the prop and I get you the right pitch. If you don't like it, you send me the prop and $15 to cover my shipping costs???


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> If you think a he needs a 15 I might be outa luck, my boats a 21 tran cat with a 150. I'll have to look at the prop that's on it tomorrow it's a 3 blade power tech 19 p I think. runs 52 hitting the rev limiter jacked all the way up


He said he could only turn a 17 5100 rpm - if that is true then he needs a 15, but I bet there is something going on with that other prop.

I don't know what motor/gear ratio you have, but if its a 1.75 and you are running 52, I'd say you need a 19. These props may not have quite the top end of the 3 blade will be much better at the other stuff like hole shot.

I have a 19 if you want to try it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I could care less about top speed I run 30 most of the time. I want something with bite that will get outa the whole good


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I could care less about top speed I run 30 most of the time. I want something with bite that will get outa the whole good


This is the prop for you, guaranteed!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you post a pic of one of these props? Thanks........


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Can you post a pic of one of these props? Thanks........


http://www.turbo-props.com/products/turbo-offshore-i-series_toi


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks and a greenie....


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I am running a 14.5 Shoalwater Cat with an Etec 60. I currently run a Bauman 15p 3 blade that has some cup added (top speed is approx 31mph).

Do you think I would be able to turn the 15P Turbo OS1?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> I am running a 14.5 Shoalwater Cat with an Etec 60. I currently run a Bauman 15p 3 blade that has some cup added (top speed is approx 31mph).
> 
> Do you think I would be able to turn the 15P Turbo OS1?


I've not got much (or any) personal experieince with the smaller boats/motors. My guess would be that you need a smaller diameter prop so its easier for the smaller hp motor to turn and because less grip is required with the smaller boat. Turbo makes lots of props and I can get them all but haven't tested on a set up like yours yet. I do not think tyhe OS1 would be the right fit for your set up.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> What is current prop and speed? My guess without more info is 21 os1. I tried a 23 ot4 on one with that motor and couldn't turn it but ran 60. I think 21 os1 would be perfect. I'm prob going to test on one soon with that motor.


Running a 21 Cyclone with welded tips at 4000 running about 42mph at 5600 running about 54-55 mph. Have a 21 Solas which does about the same.
Recommendations on the Turbo OS1?


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

T


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

chasentail said:


> Running a 21 Cyclone with welded tips at 4000 running about 42mph at 5600 running about 54-55 mph. Have a 21 Solas which does about the same.
> Recommendations on the Turbo OS1?


My guess would be 21 os1. We can start there and try and see what you think. Testing it on multiple 23 Sw cats now so have lots of data soon.


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Be very interested on the data. Please post when done.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Have done 2 21' Shoalwater cats, 5 23' Shoalwater cats, 1 23' Haynie cat, 1 24' Haynie cat, and a Mosca cat in the last couple weeks with the OS1 - all tried and all bought. The grip on this prop is very very good and top speeds are about the same as props that don't get up near as good.

If you've got a shallow water boat, this is a prop to try out!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I ran a 19 on my haynie 23 cat this past week. These props are made for this hull. Holeshot is ridiculous, and it completely keeps its grip in very tight turns with the motor jacked all the way up unlike a bravo. My verado has been acting up on me, it's at chris's getting looked at right now so top speed will increase accordingly, but it ran 55.7 at about 5800rpm loaded down full of fuel, 3 big guys, full livewell etc, which is already faster than the 22 bravo I had on when my motor was healthy. My cat is a top drive, so the tower slows it down quite a bit. I should be able to spin it 6K+ once I get my issues resolved, and pick up some more speed.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like this prop is really making these shallow water cats purr, I'll be contacting you to try a 19 on my Shoalcat 23. I did some research and found that Turbo props is owned by Yamaha? Are you leaving the dark side Josh? Lol


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

FishAfrica said:


> Looks like this prop is really making these shallow water cats purr, I'll be contacting you to try a 19 on my Shoalcat 23. I did some research and found that Turbo props is owned by Yamaha? Are you leaving the dark side Josh? Lol


That is true - I write a check to Yamaha every month for props. I'm still a big Merc fan - the minute that a Yamaha will outperform a Merc on the boat I am running at the time, I will buy it. Same deal with props. I'm a big fan of Merc props too - original Bravo and Pro ET are hard to beat but Turbo fills some nice gaps where Merc just doesn't have what we need. I found them looking for something for my boats and liked so much I started selling.

Let me know when you're ready and I'll get you one to try.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> We've had the chance to test the Turbo OS1 now on some of the shallow water hulls. We have specifically tested on SCB Recon, 21' Shoalwater Cat, and 23' Shoalwater cat.
> 
> It has worked great on all 3. It basically performs very similar to a Merc Bravo 1 but is available in pitches from 15"-25". For all those boats running less than 22" pitch props looking for Bravo like performance, here it is!
> 
> ...


Josh,
Which prop ran the best on the 21 Shoalwater cat and what pitch? Its rigged with a yamaha F150?

Thanks.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

speck trout chaser said:


> Josh,
> Which prop ran the best on the 21 Shoalwater cat and what pitch? Its rigged with a yamaha F150?
> 
> Thanks.


We did one with a 300xs (1.62 gear) and one with a Pro XS 225. both ended up with 21 pitch OS1 and are happy. Both of them have posted threads on here with their results and thoughts.

I need to look up gear ratio of Yam 150 and know your current top speed to guess at the right pitch but I guarantee you will like the OS1.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> We did one with a 300xs (1.62 gear) and one with a Pro XS 225. both ended up with 21 pitch OS1 and are happy. Both of them have posted threads on here with their results and thoughts.
> 
> I need to look up gear ratio of Yam 150 and know your current top speed to guess at the right pitch but I guarantee you will like the OS1.


Josh sent you a PM.


----------

